# Best fabric for flag banners



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

You know, the old school triangles that you string above the party

How would you keep it from fraying? 
Best fabric?
What to use as the "string"?


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I've never tried it, but I just saw this video a few days ago. If you were going to use it outside, I'd probably look at the fabric store for some kind of sewable plastic. Or maybe cut up a heavy plastic tablecloth and use some adhesive? I'm not all the away awake yet, I'll think on this.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQZV9jdfGx8[/ame]


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I don't think I want to go the plastic route. 

I like the cloth look. 
Itd only be outside a day then put back into storage so I'm not really worried about weathering


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I've never made them BUT I would think most anything would work. If you were worried about edges, cut with pinking sheers. I'd definitely use a light weight nylon rope for string b/c I wouldn't want it to break.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Theres a cloth called oil cloth. Back around I think 1900's they used to use it for outdoor activities. It can be wiped down with a washrag. Can handle rain. Most of those Italian checkerboard type table cloths are made of the stuff.

Its a bit on the pricey side. Lots of websites, some variation of the name oilcloth.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

They are called Pennant Banners...


I found this tutorial 
...it doesnt say much about what type of fabric to use, Im guessing shes just using basic craft fabric, but sewing them together I guess will help with fraying (Im just lazy I guess lol)
http://www.yourhomebasedmom.com/fabric-pendant-banner-tutorial/


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Finally finishing this and bumping it up So I can revert back


----------

